# I need help with my city diorama....



## shaws1777 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello all. I am glad I found this forum. I have a diorama room and I have shelves that I put dioramas on and I build them as well.

I need help with my city part of my diorama. I need a good background or streets to put in between the buildings to make it look like a real city scape.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thank you.

My diorama section 2.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Nice looking setup for displaying your dioramas.

Have a google search for 'printed backdrops for model railways'. Model railroaders are always wanting backdrops for their layouts.

I found http://www.backdropjunction.com/ on a quick search. There are lots more.

As your city dioramas are not very wide you could just take some photos around your own town/city and get a photo shop to print out large format copies for you to use. (Much cheaper!)

Good luck
Alien


----------



## oprion (May 20, 2016)

Will it always exist on multiple levels, or do you plan on joining them up at some point (if space permits)?


----------

